What time do the YC applications acceptance/rejection emails go out? - omarelamri
======
ameister14
In 2012 when I was rejected we got it at about 5:10 PM EST

------
acpk
My guess is after 11pm EST.

~~~
omarelamri
It's already way past 11pm EST.

~~~
bswuft
umm...

------
zkinion
Whenever they send it is when the emails go out. The exact time varies.

------
vqc
rejections are out

~~~
tomashertus
Yup, rejected:(

~~~
vqc
I hope you got as much out of the application process as we did. It was great
to fill out the application and think deeply about our company. And we also
took the opportunity to practice our pitching. Overall a great experience. It
was also nice to know that someone out there took the time to watch our
application video. That's about as much as we could ask for.

As YC readily admits, they are often wrong. I hope they are wrong about you
and your company. Good luck!

